# Rough day at the office. Still fun though!



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Band failure... Knot too tight cut band? Also a knot failure. Is there a backwards cinch not? I've never seen this happen. Shots with those two shooters from 10meters. Ouch! 3/8 steel.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow moderators I had an impossible time trying to just delete this and start over?? No delete option? No just delete pic option? Obviously I'm missing some control page, icon???


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

stinger said:


> Wow moderators I had an impossible time trying to just delete this and start over?? No delete option? No just delete pic option? Obviously I'm missing some control page, icon???


Try editing it to read as an advertisement...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Try latex strips with wrap and tuck . Less pre-stretching required .


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

treefork said:


> Try latex strips with wrap and tuck . Less pre-stretching required .


Yeah, I just use the "Dead", dry, factory edge pieces that I cut off of the roll.(if not too bad)

Dust everything with a little talcum powder, stretch, wrap once or twice, and wiggle an easy "grannie" down till she's snug , and then trim. everything but the actual knot.

It's light, easy, secure, and uses up bits otherwise wasted, or wrapped up around the agitator brush of the vacuum cleaner....


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Roger, roger. Latex drops, dry. Thanks fellas!


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

und Pulver .... Vergessen Sie nicht, das Pulver! :nono:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Lee Silva said:


> Dust everything with a little talcum powder, stretch, wrap once or twice, and wiggle an easy "grannie" down till she's snug , and then trim. everything but the actual knot.


almost as if your putting a diaper on the pouch tie


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> und Pulver .... Vergessen Sie nicht, das Pulver! :nono:


Da... Um....errr. That mean "not too tight" it's my best guess with that finger wagging dude in there.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey, man, you know the shots are supposed to go inside the circle, right? 
You'll get there :thumbsup:


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Man I have to get one of those slingshots.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Powder! Don't be forgotten ze powder!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

M.J said:


> Hey, man, you know the shots are supposed to go inside the circle, right?
> You'll get there :thumbsup:


A force field I say! Thanks MJ, I'll get there.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I use a light cotton string, double that over and tie a clove hitch, then i add a drop of Duco cement. I don't have a ton of pre-stretch, just a little bit. I love Duco...slingshot bands, fletching arrows, so many uses. I have yet to have a pouch die come apart, but i'm sure it will happen sooner or later.

Like that natural!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

The Gopher said:


> I use a light cotton string, double that over and tie a clove hitch, then i add a drop of Duco cement. I don't have a ton of pre-stretch, just a little bit. I love Duco...slingshot bands, fletching arrows, so many uses. I have yet to have a pouch die come apart, but i'm sure it will happen sooner or later.
> 
> Like that natural!


Me too bud. Big time.


----------

